# Authenticity?



## raindog (Apr 30, 2018)

This bottle was given to my Dad. Since it was not found by him, I would like some confirmation of its authenticity. It was allegedly recovered from a 1790 shipwreck. What say you?


----------



## Ken_Riser (May 1, 2018)

raindog said:


> This bottle was given to my Dad. Since it was not found by him, I would like some confirmation of its authenticity. It was allegedly recovered from a 1790 shipwreck. What say you?
> 
> View attachment 182802View attachment 182803View attachment 182804View attachment 182805View attachment 182806View attachment 182807View attachment 182808


We found alot of wine bottles that we're so old Ohio historical my parents donated most wine bottles they said it's possible that they was so old possibly Christopher Columbus or of that age some ship from England or somewhere else like spainyards might have brought them over who knows but can't remember god we found so many  different types of bottles Erie canal or knock. Knick Creek circleville area hell there's still  plenty there I fell I to a dump site Erie travelers or boats pulled by donkeys had used they sent way deeper than my height under those leaves but I'll agree it looks like a wine bottle of that really but anything could have been in any bottle back then prob

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (May 1, 2018)

It's a case gin bottle and is for sure authentic.  I would question the 1790 date, however.  With the smooth base I would say 1850's-1860's...they are usually pontiled before that timeframe.


----------



## saratogadriver (May 1, 2018)

I think that lip shows some age, but that sort of glass isn't my area of knowledge.   To me that's an older looking version of the case gin form.   We have some folks here who know their way around very old European glass and one of them would be able to give you a better sense of age.

Jim G


----------

